# HD800 balanced cable recommendation



## denwenz

I am looking for a balanced cable replacement for the Sennheiser HD800. I have narrowed my search down to two cables: the Lawton Audio Adrenaline and the Double Helix Compliment. I wanted to see if anyone has an opportunity to compare these two cables and what your recommmendation might be. Thanks


----------



## vcoheda

how did you narrow your search to those - i mean, how did you eliminate SAA, Moon Audio, APS, Cardas.


----------



## musicman59

If you wait a few day I can give you my opinion on the DHC Complement. I am waiting form mine right now. It should be here by the end of the week or so.
 Another headfier friend of mine has them wit the Moon Audio Blue Dragon and he likes them.


----------



## IPodPJ

The DHC Complement is by far the best headphone cable I've heard or owned.


----------



## momomo6789

make your own out of gold wire with $160 furu tech plugs at least you could with how much you would pay for those cables 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and as a bonus 40 + layers of techflex


----------



## pompon

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *IPodPJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The DHC Complement is by far the best headphone cable I've heard or owned._

 

Someone heard the SAA Voice finally and be able to compare it with another brand ?


----------



## DC5Zilla

I think Vcoheda loaned the Voice for a while.... I think


----------



## IPodPJ

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pompon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Someone heard the SAA Voice finally and be able to compare it with another brand ?_

 

Nope, that is one I have never heard. However...................... (see PM)


----------



## Menisk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *momomo6789* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_make your own out of gold wire with $160 furu tech plugs at least you could with how much you would pay for those cables 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and as a bonus 40 + layers of techflex 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Gold! No, no, no, no. Silver and Copper both conduct better than gold. You want some kinda superconductor and a method of cooling it. Far far better.


----------



## johnwmclean

The vortex...

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f21/hd...review-448395/


----------



## vcoheda

there are lots of cables out there. impossible to say which is best. just have to try one. if it sounds good, then probably no real reason to try another.


----------



## anetode

Try re-terminating the stock cable.


----------



## johnwmclean

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *anetode* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Try re-terminating the stock cable._

 

I rate the re-terminated stock to be very, very good.


----------



## vcoheda

i have 3 HD800 cables but find it very hard to compare them with only one headphone. i need to see if i can get another one.


----------



## IPodPJ

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vcoheda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_.......if it sounds good, then probably no real reason to try another._

 

I don't agree with that. I was very happy with my previous cable until I heard my current one. There was no comparison. Either my current cable is doing something amazingly right, or the previous cable is doing something very wrong, or maybe it's a bit of both. I was shocked at how much of a difference there was, because other headphone cables and interconnects I've heard didn't have that striking a difference between them.


----------



## musicman59

This afternoon the mailman delivered my new Double Helix Cables "Complement" balanced cable. It is 8 foot long with the nylon multifilament sleeve and Xhadow balanced connectors.

 It is shotgun design with actually 1 independent cable per side. Each line is as thick as a good interconnect cable. It is a little bit heavy compared to other headphones cables but unless you walk around or dance around with your headphones on it will not be a problem.

 Installation was a breeze. Just pulled each connector of the stock cable and insert the new ones.
 Here are some pictures:


















 Now, what about the sound? Well just out of the box it sounds fantastic. It preserves the huge soundstage and three dimensional presentation but it does it even more clear. The bass got deeper and with more control. It makes the HD800 more musical without losing it signature sound.

 I can't wait to hear it after 200 hours of burn-in... it's going to be a killer!


----------



## vcoheda

i like those xhadow XLRs.


----------



## scootermafia

Thanks for the review, I appreciate it! Nice amp...

 Shotgun style...that's hilarious, never thought of it that way...double barreled!


----------



## musicman59

Thanks Peter for a great cable!!
 Yes, I have seen those type of cables called both ways.. Shotgun or Double Barrel.
 My custom made speaker cables are braided shutgon (externally bi-wire) design.


----------



## kool bubba ice

How much? I refuse to pay over 400 for a headphone cable.. I'd have to actually hear the difference first hand to drop anymore..


----------



## musicman59

I don't feel comfortable disclosing pricing but you can go to Double Helix Cables website.
Double Helix Cables - Continuous-cast UPOCC copper cables for Sennheiser and AKG headphones and other audio connections...
 Just remember that you have two full cables in this one so you can not compare apples to apples in cost to others.


----------



## scootermafia

I will build you a free one for DT48. Seriously. Mail me those DT48s, I've heard very mixed reviews, with the mix being heavily towards one end of opinion. Very curious...


----------



## IPodPJ

Congrats on your new cable! The DHC Complement is incredible. I wouldn't trade it for anything.


----------



## santacore

I have the baby complement from Peter and I'm very pleased with it.


----------



## musicman59

santacore are you referring to the one Peter calls "The Clone". I am thinking on that one for my Beyerdynamic T1 that I have on order.


----------



## pompon

I am next for the DHC Complement ... ordered it 2 days ago ...

 You took it copper or silver ?


----------



## scootermafia

The baby complement/clone is smaller and forgoes the ERS paper, foil, and carbon fiber, so lil bit smaller yea.


----------



## musicman59

Pompon, mine is copper. I went to silver (RAL balanced) last time with my HD650 and lost a lot of the bass.
 This copper cable retains the right highs, has no veil and help improving the bass.


----------



## JaZZ

Personally I'm interested in a _SE Complement_; I ask myself if I should go for copper or silver (after my mod the HD 800 isn't bright at all anymore). Or maybe someone can confirm me that the cheaper (silver?) _Baby Complement_ is almost as good, or even the _Molecule_... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



.


----------



## musicman59

Email Peter through his website. He is pretty good responding emails and will give you an honest answer.


----------



## mossman

If I get some HD800s, Peter's cables will follow very shortly afterwards. He just made some for my HD650s and the difference, even with my untrained ears, is very noticeable. A massive improvement in detail and bass.

 Loving those xhadow XLRs too


----------



## musicman59

Yes those Xhadow are really nice. Those are my first pair all the other XLR connectors in my other balanced headphones are Vampire Wire cryo treated that are very good for the price but not even close to the looks and quality of build of the Xhadow and they are not an upcharge in the Complement.


----------



## FraGGleR

Can I make a request of some of you folks looking to get the Complement or similar cables? Please use the Oyaide plugs. I have been dying to see those on a cable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It will be a long time until I can even think about using them. Thanks!


----------



## scootermafia

Yeah I want to get my grubby mitts on some of those Oyaides...but they're pricy as they come in a set of 4, so it'd have to include a 1/4" to female XLR adapter...


----------



## pompon

Look what I got today ... 































 Double Helix Complement copper for HD800.

 Don't ask me for the sound, cable are not supposed to make any difference! 

 Seriously, I am waiting parts for my B22 balanced project ... 
 and I am waiting parts for my balanced DAC too ...


----------



## Jalo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pompon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Look what I got today ... 

 Don't ask me for the sound, cable are not supposed to make any difference!  ..._

 

Are you trying to start a WWIII  

 I enjoy my balanced SAA Voice very much.


----------



## IPodPJ

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jalo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Are you trying to start a WWIII  

 I enjoy my balanced SAA Voice very much._

 

For the record, a certain chief designer for SAA, won't mention any names 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 has purchased wire from DHC.

 BTW, Congrats Pompon! I'm sure you'll love it as much as the rest of us.


----------



## seaice

Hi, I am just hunting for a balanced cable for Senn HD 800 (feeded from Phoenix). Unfortunately, I have no chance to audition my candidates myself, so I can only read as many information as possible... I want a neutral cable (without coloration).

 At first I was looking for Apuresound v3, but then I found DHC Complement and Clone that some people here consider to be better than apuresound v3. Complement is quite expensive – I do not want to spend USD800 (or much more with customs) for a cable (but who knows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). I have almost decided to buy Clone, even if it is pure copper that is not exactly what I wanted at the beginning.

 But today I have found this cable:
ELITE Sennheiser HD600 HD650 HD800 6-ft premium cable - eBay (item 120456186368 end time Apr-02-10 16:17:45 PDT)
 It states 24awg 7N UP-OCC pure, stranded silver wires and the price is not very high. I am tempted do try it, but I cant find more information about the cable or the producer. Has someone tried this cable? Any experience with the cable or the producer? 

 Thanks!


----------



## scootermafia

That would be head-fi's own Lil' Knight.


----------



## pompon

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *seaice* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It states 24awg 7N UP-OCC pure, stranded silver wires and the price is not very high. I am tempted do try it, but I cant find more information about the cable or the producer. Has someone tried this cable? Any experience with the cable or the producer? 
 Thanks!_

 

Look interesting ... you should try it ... If it's better than the stock cable, you not making a mistake at this price.


----------



## seaice

thanks to both of you!

 So, about the "Fleur Deux" cable on ebay: According to the seller the cable should be dead neutral. I have just ordered one with Furutech 601 XLRs. It will be my first balanced cable and I hope the last (for a long time at least). I will try to compare it with the HD800 stock cable (in SE config.) in several months.

 scootermafia: I have checked his profile here and he has same photos on flickr as the seller on ebay, so you are right.


----------



## IPodPJ

I hope you actually receive your cable.


----------



## JaZZ

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *seaice* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_...but then I found DHC Complement and Clone that some people here consider to be better than apuresound v3. Complement is quite expensive – I do not want to spend USD800 (or much more with customs) for a cable (but who knows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). I have almost decided to buy Clone, even if it is pure copper that is not exactly what I wanted at the beginning..._

 

I'm in a similar situation: Actually I have planned to buy a silver cable, but I've ended up ordering a copper «Clone», which now should be in production or already on the way to me. Unfortunately I will use it single-ended, so I can't report my findings here... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



.


----------



## seaice

IPodPJ: Do not scare me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 His ebay feedback is very good and I didnt find anything against him here, so I hope I will get my cable quite soon. He states 7-10 days for the production on the ebay.


----------



## guitarplayer

FWIW--Thuan (lil knight) has always been straight up with me; he orders stuff from time to time...

 Peace, 

 Lee


----------



## dallan

oops.


----------



## scootermafia

Hey Jazz, doing some work right now that may benefit you soon, if you know what I mean 
 Back to work...


----------



## JaZZ

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *scootermafia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey Jazz, doing some work right now that may benefit you soon, if you know what I mean 
 Back to work..._

 

...and this on a Sunday! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










.


----------



## IPodPJ

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *guitarplayer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_FWIW--Thuan (lil knight) has always been straight up with me; he orders stuff from time to time...

 Peace, 

 Lee_

 

I already explained to seaice in PM why I stated that, and am justified in doing so. However others might have different experiences and I hope that a paying customer will receive correspondence.


----------



## denwenz

I started this thread on jan 31 and have not let folks what decision I finally made on a balanced HD800 replacement cable. At the time I was trying to decide between the Lawton Audio and Double Helix cables. I was attracted to the Lawton Audio cabling because it uses Jenia Labs cabling, which has a great reputation as a great sounding cable. I was attracted to the Double Helix cable because of the design. It was the only cable that I could find that was a true balanced design-that is one cable for each of the two headphone cups to the balanced inputs of the amplifier-this design just makes a lot of sense to me. If I am going to be spending a lot of dollars on a replacement cable I wanted to get a true balanced design, therefore I purchased the Complement cable from Double Helix.

 My headphone amplifier is a Donald North Sonett. Since you can only listen to the Sonett in balanced mode I was not able to compare the stock HD800 cable with the Complement. My impressions therefore are of the entire system of HD800, the Complement cable, and DNA Sonett. 

 I must say that this system has met my expectations. Prior to setting this system up my concerns about the HD800 was the treble which some reviewers thought has some peakiness in the 6-8 hz range. I have not heard any of this in my system-I chose the copper over the silver Complement cable and I am glad I did-I assume I lose some details with copper as opposed to the silver, but the sound is so smooth. The entire sonic spectrum just sounds so right with this system. It is also dead quiet.
 I still listen some to my single ended amplifier/speaker system, but I prefer on most days to listen to my music through my headphone system. I can certainly recommend the Complement replacement cable as well as the DNA Sonett headphone amplifier-both are good values and give much performance and pleasure for your dollar.


----------



## coppi

This thread hasn't been active in a while, but I'll try just in case... but I'm trying to figure out the best balanced rewire option for my HD800. Double Helix looks good, but some new ALO cables have come out in the meantime that seem to have good reviews. Any thoughts on newer cables vs. Double Helix?
   
  Thanks in advance for any tips,
   Paolo


----------



## fatcat28037

Save your money and have your stock HD800 cable re-terminated with a 4 pin XLR plug. You can also have the TRS plug cut off with 6 inches of cable and made into a TRS/XLR adapter cable. I had this done with my LCD-2 for $60.00. IMO the sonic difference you might perceive by replacing the cable won't be worth the $300 you'll spend.


----------



## coppi

Thanks a lot! I'll try terminating the stock cable and see how it goes. 
   
  Paolo


----------



## KZCloud89

I plan to re-terminate mine as well.  Here's the link that could be of some help...
   
http://www.head-fi.org/t/555677/re-cable-hd800-or-beyerdynamic-t1-to-balanced-from-the-stock-cable

  
  Quote: 





coppi said:


> Thanks a lot! I'll try terminating the stock cable and see how it goes.
> 
> Paolo


----------



## Jerrycan

I've re-termintated mine with the help of this link:  http://www.head-fi.org/t/429026/hd-800-cable-dissection-what-the-hell-am-i-lookin-at


----------



## KZCloud89

Woh thanks for link.  So for the HD800 the color wires are reversed...
   
  4 pin XLR
   
  3 - Green - Right+
 4 - White - Right-
 1 - Red - Left+
 2 - White - Left-
   
  Can any1 confirm this?

  
  Quote: 





jerrycan said:


> I've re-termintated mine with the help of this link:  http://www.head-fi.org/t/429026/hd-800-cable-dissection-what-the-hell-am-i-lookin-at


----------



## Jerrycan

Yes that's the color-scheme.
  If you want to be absolutely sure, you'll have to test it with a multimeter.


----------



## KZCloud89

Will do, thanks


----------



## dubselect

Don't you know, how do Stefan Audio Art cables influence on HD800? Do they hide (or just reduce) their 6-8 KHz peak ot not? Thanks in advance.
  P. S. Does it worth thinking about cables to reduce the brightness of HD800, or it will be better to think about new (darker) tubes for amplifier?


----------



## monoethylene

How should a cable influence a FFT?


----------



## dubselect

I'm not specialist...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  Just saw this comparison: http://www.stefanaudioart.com/Sennheiser%20HD800%20Endorphin%20vs%20Stock%20Comparison%20Chart.html


----------



## monoethylene

..double


----------



## monoethylene

Comparison on what???
   
  A seller wants to sell


----------

